# Mullet snatching



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally snatched enough mullet to smoke and make a nice bowl of Boggy Bayou Mullet Dip. Fished Alaqua Creek this morning from 6:45 to1 11:45.....
Creek water was stained brown a little. A little overcast and a little breeze made for a few good hours of decent fishing before it started getting hot. Monday and Tuesday bait fish and reds were in the creek, but today they were gone. One boat got a 17 inch red and that was it all morning. Nothing but a turtle, a few croakers, and six mullet for us.Naturally we missed the good days!!!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Last I knew, no one was catching many at the Milton mullet hole. The mullet catching drought started there, after the flooding rains in the Spring of a couple of years ago. After that, 4 or 5 of the guys who kept them fed up, either died or became disabled & I think that is the problem. Someone suggested that the commercial fishermen are to blame, but I have heard that there are a lot of mullet around the area, but they just aren't going into the brackish water to feed like they used to.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

yum...smoked mullet...thanks for the report.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just got my motor out of the shop so I haven't been fishing in a few weeks. No mullet reports so I am giving catfishing a try this weekend.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw a lot of mullet near jims earlier in the week during the early morning.


----------

